# whey protien



## jack hust (Dec 19, 2003)

whey protien 
1.Why Does The Body Need Protein?

A: Protein is a nutrient made up of amino acids. There are two types of amino acids. Non-essential Amino Acids can usually be synthesized by a healthy body from the foods that we eat each day. The Essential Amino Acids however, must be obtained through the daily diet.

Protein has a number of important roles in the body, including: 

Repair of body cells
Build and repair muscles and bones
Provide a source of energy
Regulate many important metabolic processes in the body 


2. What Are Whey Proteins?

A: Whey proteins are high quality and nutritious dairy proteins. Milk contains two primary proteins: casein and whey protein. When cheese is produced the liquid whey separates from the 'curd' or casein. The whey proteins are then separated from the liquid whey and purified to various concentrations of whey protein.


3. The composition of whey protein products will vary based upon several factors including: 
Source of the Milk
Method of Production
Type of Cheese Being Produced
Individual Manufacturer Specifications 


4. How Are Whey Protein Concentrate and Whey Protein Isolate Different?

A: Whey protein isolate is the purest form of whey protein and contains between 90 to 95% protein. It contains little (if any) fat or lactose. Whey protein concentrate is available in a number of different types based upon the protein content of the product, which can range between 25%-89%. It will contain some lactose, fat, and minerals. As the protein level increases the amount of lactose decreases. Whey protein concentrate at an 80% protein content is the form most readily available as a protein powder supplement.


5. What Is Hydrolyzed Whey Protein?

A: The process of hydrolysis breaks the protein chains down into smaller segments called peptides. Hydrolyzed whey protein is more easily digested and has a reduced potential for allergic reactions versus non-hydrolyzed whey protein. The quality of the protein, however, remains very high. Sports nutrition products and infant formulas often use hydrolyzed whey protein for these reasons. A recent clinical study also found that a specific type of hydrolyzed whey protein was helpful in lowering blood pressure.


6. How Much Protein Does A Person Need Each Day?

A: at least 1 gram per pound of bodyweight for bodybuilders.


7. What Individual Components Are Found In Whey Protein?

A: Whey proteins are not a single protein but consist of a number of individual protein components. In recent years new technology has enabled manufacturers to isolate and further purify some of these individual components. Many are now available in an isolated form. The following is a list of the individual components in whey protein. 

Beta-Lactoglobulin 
Glycomacropeptide (GMP) 
Alpha-lactalbumin 
Lactoferrin 
Immunoglobulins 
Lactoperoxidase 
Bovine Serum Albumin (BSA) 
Lysozyme 


8. How Does Whey Protein Compare To Other Protein Sources?

A: Whey Protein is a high quality Complete Protein containing all of the essential amino acids required by the body each and every day.

This is based upon several different methods that are used today to evaluate protein quality. No matter which method is used, whey proteins have been proven to be an excellent, pure source of protein!


Whey proteins have a Protein Digestibility Corrected Amino Acid Score (PDCAAS) of 1.14. The reported score is 1.0, which is the maximum value allowed by the USDA for reporting purposes. The PDCAAS is the USDA’s officially approved method of scoring protein quality.
Another method used to measure protein quality is the Protein Efficiency Ratio (PER). Whey proteins have a PER of 3.2, making it one of the highest single source proteins. The PER rating is based upon the evaluation of the growth of animals consuming a fixed amount of dietary protein from a single source. As the PER increases, so does the quality of the protein.
Biological Value (BV), another measure of protein quality, measures the amount of protein that is retained from the absorbed protein for maintenance and growth. It measure's the fraction of the nitrogen in the diet that remains after the nitrogen losses in the waste products have been subtracted. Whey proteins have a biological value of 100, which is higher than the value for casein (milk protein), soy protein, beef, or wheat gluten.


9. Is Whey Protein Good for Athletes and People Who Exercise?

A: Whey protein is a high quality, complete protein and a rich source of branched chain amino acids and essential amino acids. These are important for individuals who are involved in sports, exercise, or do resistance training. The requirement for branched chain amino acids increases during exercise as they are taken up directly by the skeletal muscles versus first being metabolized through the liver, like other amino acids. Low levels of branched chain amino acids may contribute to fatigue and they should be replaced within 2 hours or less following exercise. Many athletes often take one-half of their whey protein drink before exercise to help optimize their workout. Whey protein also helps to repair and rebuild lean muscle tissue that is broken down by exercise.


10. Will Whey Protein Help Me Lose Weight?

A: Whey protein is a high quality, low fat protein and is used successfully in many diet programs. Low-fat dairy products in general, have been shown to have a positive effect in helping people achieve a healthy weight. In addition, studies have found whey protein promotes fat loss, while helping to maintain lean muscle mass. Increasing muscle is a very effective way to maintain weight loss. Components in whey protein help promote satiety by increasing the level of CCK in the GI tract. CCK is an appetite-suppressing hormone. Calories do count so be sure to match your protein intake to your weight and activity level. Substituting whey protein for other protein sources may be a good way to jump-start your weight management program.


11. If I'm Lactose Intolerant Should I Avoid Whey Protein?

A: Whey protein, at a concentration of 80%, contains between 5-6% lactose. Whey protein isolate contains less than 1% lactose. The low levels of lactose in both of these products can usually be well tolerated by individuals with lactose intolerance. In many cases other dairy products (up to 2 cups per day) can also be well tolerated provided they are consumed at meal-time with other foods.
If a person is allergic to milk protein (less than 1% of the population) it is important to know if the allergic reaction is caused by casein, whey, or both of these proteins. It is possible to be allergic to casein but not to whey protein.

If you suspect that you are either lactose intolerant or allergic to milk proteins be on the safe side and consult with a physician to find out for sure.


12. How Much Fat and Cholesterol Are In Whey Protein?

A: The American Heart Association standards suggest you limit cholesterol intake to less than 300 milligrams per day. Most whey protein isolates contain little to no fat and cholesterol and are recommended for low fat and low cholesterol diets. Whey protein concentrates will contain small amounts of fat and cholesterol and this information should be listed on the ingredient label.



13. Is Whey Protein A Good Choice For Vegetarians?

A: Whey protein is a dairy protein and comes from cow's milk. It does NOT come from animal flesh. In the United States whey protein is a by-product of the cheese making process and in most cases a microbial type of rennet is used in the manufacturing process. Whey protein is acceptable for any vegetarian diet that allows dairy products including lacto-ovo, lacto, and ovo types of vegetarian diets.


14. What Are The Side Effects of Taking Whey Protein?

A: There are no documented side effects provided a person does not have an allergy to dairy proteins or is lactose intolerant. If you have a dairy protein allergy please consult your physician before taking whey protein. If you are lactose intolerant choose a whey protein isolate which contains trace amounts of lactose, if any.


15. Is Whey Protein Safe for Women and Children?

A:Whey protein is a complete high quality protein and should be an acceptable protein source for healthy women and children provided they are not allergic to dairy proteins. The second most abundant component in whey protein is alpha-lactalbumin, which is one of the main whey proteins in human breast milk. Infant formulas, including those for premature infants, often include whey protein.


16. Will Whey Protein Cause Digestive Problems?

A: If you experience digestive problems after consuming a whey protein product you may have an allergy to one or more of the components in whey protein or you may be lactose intolerant. Please discontinue using whey protein until you have consulted with a physician.


17. What Are The Most Common Types of Whey Protein Powder?

A: whey protien isolate and whey protien concentrate. Isolate is the better of the 2 but is a bit more expensive.

should just about cover it on whey protien and no I didn't write this.


__________________


----------

